# pretty odd question / morbid curiosity



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ I'm just curious & not trying to offend anyone, But I have noticed this on pic's on this forum and other forums also with my daughers boyfriend 
I razz him pretty good about it but he just laughs & won't ever answer my questions.

Anyway here goes my odd question & I'm serious, well sorta.......

* Why do young guys / men shave their arms, legs & such...? Is this trend for looks or what? I find this sort of odd & I don't get it?

Am I "old fashion" at the ripe old age of 40 ish...? I shave my head pretty close & shave my jaw but that's where the razor stops....


:watching:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Never knew it was a trend..

When I was younger - I had a friend who did it who was on the swim team... Only excuse I could think of - apparently, its common in that sport.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I know a lot of guys do it because it shows off your muscles better, hence why body builders do it. I'll admit that I shaved my arms when I was working as a personal trainer. Without the hair, you look bigger and more cut. Look at the before and after pictures from those weight loss drugs, the guys have no body hair in the after pictures. There are people who do it for sport-specific reasons as well, like swimmers shaving their bodies and cyclists shaving their legs.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Old Fashioned at 40? No way. Try 67. It is mind boggeling when I see Mag Wheels in stretched ear lobes, Pins thru tongues etc. Perhaps it will become clear in my next plane of existance. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

I tend to notice details and I make it a point to try to be involved with my daugher & know who she hangs around with & and after seeing her friends yep ... it's definally a tread. Well, here in north FLA. 

I knew all about the swimmers, I used to play waterpolo
and I knew about the body builders too. But I've meet friends of my daughers friends at her softball games & carwashs and such...it seems alot of the young guys follow this trend.
I'm not trying to label anyone, and my daughers friends seem like good kids. I just think it's sorta funny & I like to bust their chops. 


OK Mr. Todd ...
* mini van ?
* manpurse ?
* and now you shave your arms ....?

ummmmmm, am I gonna have to start calling you Klinger...? wait, never mind ....:smt082


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*Damn straight!*



Lowdrift said:


> OK Mr. Todd ...
> * mini van ?
> * manpurse ?
> * and now you shave your arms ....?
> ...


USED to shave the arms. Now I look like Magilla Gorilla. Man purse is on order. And yes I drive a mini van ...... *AND I LIKE IT! :anim_lol::anim_lol:*


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

TOF said:


> Old Fashioned at 40? No way. Try 67. It is mind boggeling when I see Mag Wheels in stretched ear lobes, Pins thru tongues etc. Perhaps it will become clear in my next plane of existance. :mrgreen:


yeah... that's stretched ear lobe~spilt touge thing is sorta of a freaky scene.



Todd said:


> USED to shave the arms. Now I look like Magilla Gorilla. Man purse is on order. And yes I drive a mini van ...... *AND I LIKE IT! :anim_lol::anim_lol:*


:smt172 EASY, Big'un you keep your 6'5" @$$ up there in N.C. I didn't say it was a bad thing ... you have every right to walk around with shaved arms & a purse .... who am I to judge .

just kiddin' except for the " keep your big 6'5" @$$ up there" part .

:smt046 :smt046 :smt046


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My 6'4" ass is still a Personal Trainer... Part time. I get $60-80 per hr to hang out at a gym... Not a bad gig if you can get it. I do more post-rehab for seniors, and fitness for golf here in Central FL, but yes, the arm/chest shaving is a carry-over from bodybuilding.

Under stage lights (very bright), a hairy/pasty-white chest looks smoooooth and fluffy like the Staypuff Marshmellow Man (how do you spell marshmellow???). This is why bodybuilders tan like crazy and shave. Even the black guys I use to work out with would use spray-on "tanner" before a contest.

The shaved look moved over from bodybuilding, to pro athletes (think Terrel Owens), to models... From models, to the... "Metrosexual" look... Think Boy-Bands...

I still have the 48" chest, and the 19" arms (and the 34" waist), and the year-round tan, at 37... so I can still pull it off. On a 17yr old punk as big around as my cleaning rod??? I don't get it either. Call it a double standard.

Also... my hot little Size-0 fitness-nut G/F really likes it... and what makes her happy... makes me happy!

Jeff


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> :smt172 EASY, Big'un you keep your 6'5" @$$ up there in N.C. I didn't say it was a bad thing ... you have every right to walk around with shaved arms & a purse .... who am I to judge .
> 
> just kiddin' except for the " keep your big 6'5" @$$ up there" part .
> 
> :smt046 :smt046 :smt046


That's right. Might even get my ears pierced and some high heels so I can fit in with the soccer moms. :anim_lol::anim_lol:

And how do you know my ass is big? You been peekin' again? :smt108


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*there you are ....*

Hey Jeff, 
I thought ya might have an answer. Because your pic is one of the ones I saw on this forum. You look pretty fit & you don't look 37 that's for sure. But isn't shaving all that a pain in the ass?

Like I said ..... I get the athletes reasoning but it's young kids I don't get.

From Central Florida huh? Sorry to hear that. I was born & raised in Orlando. 2 years ago, I got my family out of there. It's just over crowded & traffic is crazy 24/7~365 it's just not the same anymore. 
Good luck there & if you don't have a CCW, I'd recommend getting one.

What exactly is a "Metrosexual" ... ? I've heard the term but not sure what it defines ...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> What exactly is a "Metrosexual" ... ? I've heard the term but not sure what it defines ...


Wikipedia's definition: *Metrosexual* is a term generally applied to heterosexual men with a strong concern for their appearance, and who display many of the lifestyle tendencies of stereotypical gay men.

My definition: A gay, straight man. My friend who passed away last month was the classic example. His wife is still finding hair and skin care products in their bathroom.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Todd said:


> :anim_lol::anim_lol:
> 
> And how do you know my ass is big? :smt108


because you posted this :


Todd said:


> Now I look like Magilla Gorilla. :anim_lol::anim_lol:[/B][/SIZE]


`just kiddin with ya brother ....


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

After reading this thread I am liking my mountian top more and more. You can know what critters you are seeing, tell for sure what they are.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I always thought is was due to either:

A. Swimmer

B. Bodybuilder

C. Porn Star (or wannabe)

D. Gay

:watching:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, as a woman, I just want to say it's about time that we're not the only ones who have to shave almost every hair off our bodies. So if men want to shave like girls, go for it. Make it a norm. See how we feel. :smt083


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*say what ?*



SuckLead said:


> Well, if men want to shave like girls, go for it. Make it a norm. See how we feel. :smt083


 ~ aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, no.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*fuzzy*

Two different gals with opposites differences.
First one that I was "hot" :smt023 after despised the fuzzy's; mushed me into the tub naked :mrgreen: shaving cream; a couple of razors with a grin; saying you'll feel like a baby's bottom when I get through:smt083 It was her bottom that I::::::: another story; and commenced; she shaved places that weren't supposed to be shaved:smt083 First pass; I was slick, thought I was done:smt083 She says now we will remove all the stubble.:smt023 What was I to say. Hair seemed to get in her way:smt083 PG version 
Second one I got the hots for like the furry look:mrgreen: got me some fertilizer; ended up marrying her 36 yrs ago.
Slick in a breeze:anim_lol: wow; I know why the women do commando:smt023 yummy. been a long time, some things you just don't forget:mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> ~ aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, no.


Just don't wax the things that hang. oouch

Shaving in certain areas can prevent dingo balls. Mr Whipple could never figure that out, that's why he always squessed the rolls.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Lowdrift said:


> Hey Jeff,
> I thought ya might have an answer. Because your pic is one of the ones I saw on this forum. You look pretty fit & you don't look 37 that's for sure. But isn't shaving all that a pain in the ass?
> 
> Like I said ..... I get the athletes reasoning but it's young kids I don't get.
> ...


Lowdrift,

First, I'm damn near hairless to begin with thanks to genetics... so shaving is easy, and you got your "metrosexual" def. Since I have an almost shaved head, a goatee, and a penchant for black clothes with cargo pockets... thank god I don't fit the metrosexual bill... besides, my G/F would sh__. She likes men...

Over-crowded???? My other career is Real Estate!!! (No silk ties thank you) Central FL is GAINING 600-900 people per month. That's about 9000-10000 people per year (three counties). 9000 people, means aprox 3000 new homes per year. I've sold... lemmie count... almost 90 of those buggers in the past 4 years... Made me a couple hundred K...

Keep 'em coming!

We're flat right now, since the builders decided to build 10,000 homes per year for 9,000 new people... lol. But it'll come around. That's why I'm back taking training clients...

Thank you for the complement by the way... My G/F looks far from 40 too! At 5'3" 108lbs. We're an interesting pair... I've got her by a foot, and about 130 lbs.

PS Central FL is SN-owdrift free... I grew up in Upstate NY where the annual snowfall was measured in FEET, not inches. I enjoy tanning by my pool in December. And golfing year-round. That's why I'm here.

That... and for a check, some prints, and a photocopy of your honorable discharge paperwork, you can have a CCW permit in about 3 weeks.

Jeff


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I wonder if I will look thinner if I shave my beer belly? :smt082


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JimmySays said:


> I wonder if I will look thinner if I shave my beer belly? :smt082


Give us some before and after pictures and let us all judge. :anim_lol:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Maybe it's a new drug thing. Like-chemo therapy.


----------



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

JimmySays said:


> I wonder if I will look thinner if I shave my beer belly? :smt082


I think the only thing that will happen is that you'll find a place for the tap!:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------

